# European egg



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

i got the egg off the roof and i am refrigerating it now in a jar with a netting on the top is that the right way to refrigerate it?


----------



## Geckospot (Oct 21, 2005)

You should refrigerate it in a sealed container or a plastic bag so it doesn't dry out.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

thanks for reminding me :shock: i had it in a jar without it fully being coved.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

it has been a few hours like that should it be fine?


----------



## Geckospot (Oct 21, 2005)

Im sure it will be fine. Just keep in mind that refrigerators work by removing the humidity from the air.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

oh i didn't know that


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 22, 2005)

> refrigerators work by removing the humidity from the air.


dont the valves inside just absorb heat? i dunno. this would result in the lowering of the humidity as well as the temperature


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 22, 2005)

Huh,

Well if what you say about taking away humidity is true then no wonder my jelly went all gross when I tried setting it in the freezer instead of the fridge!

lol just thought I'd share that story with you all :lol: .

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 22, 2005)

:lol:


----------

